# WESTSIDE 10TH YEAR PICNIC



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

SORRY I HAD TO ERASE THE OLD TOPIC TO FIX THE DATE.

OK IT IS WESTSIDE LOWRIDERS, 10 YEARS IN THE GAME PICNIC

WE WOULD FIRST LIKE TO THANK EVERY ONE WE HAVE MET OVER THE YEARS FOR MAKEING A GREAT 10 YEARS.

THERE WILL BE HOP ACTION AND THERE IS WALKING PATHS CHILDS PLAY AREA SWINGS AND FISHING.
THIS WILL BE A GREAT FAMILY EVENT. LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE THERE.


RENCSHTLER PARK
Location

5701 Reigart Road, Hamilton, Ohio 45011

From Hamilton
Take Rt. 4 east of Hamilton to left on Indian Meadows Drive. 
Turn right on Reigart Road to stop sign then left on old Reigart Road and follow that road into the park. 

From I-75
Take SR 129 West (Michael A. Fox Highway) to Bypass 4. 
Turn right onto Bypass 4.
At Sr 4 go straight through the light onto Indian Meadows Drive.
Turn right on Reigart Road to stop sign then left on old Reigart Road and follow that road into the park. 




THE SHOW IS GOING TO BE AT THE SOCCER COMPLEX AND WE ARE ALSO RENTING OUT ALL THE SHELTERS FOR THE DAY .

AS OF NOW IT WILL COST EACH CAR 2$ TO ENTER , SORRY THE PARK RULES. NOT OURS.

WE ARE HAVEING GRILLS RUNNIN WE WILL BE HAPPY TO COOK ANY FOOD YOU GUYS BRING.

SORRY NO ALCOHOL AT THIS TIME :angry:

also cp and another club member{mark vogt} has offered up a place for trailors if any one is going to bring their car on a trailor. 



Last edited by juandik at Mar 9 2004, 10:14 PM


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:thumbsup: 6-19-04 



Last edited by wsl63 at Mar 10 2004, 05:39 PM


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i guess that means im out


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 9 2004, 10:11 PM
> *i guess that means im out*


 you got enough stored up to last 1 day


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

its not a show without my good buddy weiser


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 9 2004, 10:13 PM
> *its not a show without my good buddy weiser*


 you are resorceful enough to pass the time and not have trouble
i know i will.


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 10 2004, 03:13 AM
> *its not a show without my good buddy weiser*


 thats what God made empty mc donalds cups for, right?


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CP+Mar 9 2004, 11:19 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CP @ Mar 9 2004, 11:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--showandgo_@Mar 10 2004, 03:13 AM
> *its not a show without my good buddy weiser*


thats what God made empty mc donalds cups for, right?[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: i'll be there


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

TEAM SMB will be there!!!!!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CP+Mar 9 2004, 10:19 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CP @ Mar 9 2004, 10:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--showandgo_@Mar 10 2004, 03:13 AM
> *its not a show without my good buddy weiser*


thats what God made empty mc donalds cups for, right?[/b][/quote]
Grey goose and cranberry with ice in a burger king (king size) cup.......just keep the shit extra low and we will be str8 :thumbsup:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW8TE_@Mar 10 2004, 07:25 AM
> *TEAM SMB will be there!!!!!*


 What does* SMB* stand for? :dunno:


----------



## high noon (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wsl63+Mar 10 2004, 03:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (wsl63 @ Mar 10 2004, 03:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1LOW8TE_@Mar 10 2004, 07:25 AM
> *TEAM SMB will be there!!!!!*


What does* SMB* stand for? :dunno:[/b][/quote]
Suck My Balls fab lab....

I"ll still be coming I"l lbring some ladies for the single fellas out there!!! jk

sounds like it'll be a good time to me cant wait..


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by high noon+Mar 10 2004, 04:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (high noon @ Mar 10 2004, 04:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suck My Balls fab lab....

I"ll still be coming I"l lbring some ladies for the single fellas out there!!! jk

sounds like it'll be a good time to me cant wait..[/b][/quote]
:uh: You sure?!?!


It stands for *S*chlotzskys *M*otor *B*uilders


----------



## high noon (Jul 29, 2003)

sorry tim damn,, how am I supposed to knwo other than the shit you got flooded this site with a year or so ago with suck my balls fab lab...good lawd :uh: :angry:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by high noon_@Mar 10 2004, 05:13 PM
> *sorry tim damn,, how am I supposed to knwo other than the shit you got flooded this site with a year or so ago with suck my balls fab lab...good lawd :uh: :angry:*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


It's OOOOOKKKKK!!


----------



## high noon (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Mar 10 2004, 04:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Mar 10 2004, 04:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--high noon_@Mar 10 2004, 05:13 PM
> *sorry tim damn,, how am I supposed to knwo other than the shit you got flooded this site with a year or so ago with suck my balls fab lab...good lawd  :uh:  :angry:*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


It's OOOOOKKKKK!! [/b][/quote]


no problemo


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Mar 10 2004, 04:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Mar 10 2004, 04:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: You sure?!?!


It stands for *S*chlotzskys *M*otor *B*uilders[/b][/quote]
*Schlotzskys *Deli :biggrin: 

You know *WestSide* Loves lunch meat.

Especially MINT76 he loves *BEER* Bologna. :biggrin:


Whats Up Timdawg :biggrin: 



Last edited by wsl63 at Mar 10 2004, 05:27 PM


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63+Mar 10 2004, 05:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (wsl63 @ Mar 10 2004, 05:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Schlotzskys *Deli :biggrin: 

You know *WestSide* Loves lunch meat.

Especially MINT76 he loves *BEER* Bologna. :biggrin:


Whats Up Timdawg :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: 

You like that!!!  
I Love lunchmeat and beer!! :cheesy:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Mar 11 2004, 12:38 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Mar 11 2004, 12:38 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: 

You like that!!!  
I Love lunchmeat and beer!! :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
if they could only come up with lunchbeer. it would make everyones day interesting.

pilsnerloaf?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CP+Mar 11 2004, 02:21 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CP @ Mar 11 2004, 02:21 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if they could only come up with lunchbeer. it would make everyones day interesting.

pilsnerloaf?[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

I'm still going to drink beer.

I like lunchmeat.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:wave: 
:wave: :wave: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

*I wonder if Cris will hop with the Hazard Lights on?* :biggrin: 



Last edited by wsl63 at Mar 11 2004, 06:46 PM


----------



## 1lownissan (May 27, 2002)

i'm all about the extra large taco bell cup with orange juice and vodka. brings back memories of my younger years. :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

he already said he is rollin inwith his doors open!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Next thing you know *1lownissan* will be hopping on some Spinning Hubcaps. :biggrin: :biggrin: 



Last edited by wsl63 at Mar 11 2004, 06:23 PM


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm rolling in the picnic with my fly open....rock ooout with ya cock ooout.........WHAT.....O.K.......YEAHHHHHHH


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 11 2004, 07:24 PM
> *I'm rolling in the picnic with my fly open....rock ooout with ya cock ooout.........WHAT.....O.K.......YEAHHHHHHH*


*GOLD MEMBER*


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 11 2004, 08:24 PM
> *I'm rolling in the picnic with my fly open....rock ooout with ya cock ooout.........WHAT.....O.K.......YEAHHHHHHH*


well thats a short opening act.......what will he do for an encore


WHAT? 



Last edited by juandik at Mar 11 2004, 08:44 PM


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Mar 11 2004, 07:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juandik @ Mar 11 2004, 07:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--dlinehustler_@Mar 11 2004, 08:24 PM
> *I'm rolling in the picnic with my fly open....rock ooout with ya cock ooout.........WHAT.....O.K.......YEAHHHHHHH*


well thats a short opening act.......what will he do for an encore


WHAT?[/b][/quote]
BEERS AT THE PICNIC :biggrin: 

*NO SIPPIN HERE IT'S ALL GULP GULP GULP AHHH*


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Ryan quit using them big ass letters damn it....it getting on my nerves...


----------



## 1lownissan (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Mar 11 2004, 06:19 PM
> *Next thing you know 1lownissan will be hopping on some Spinning Hubcaps. :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 i might put my stock wheels back on just to do that. yeeeeen heard! :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:0


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

I need a battery charger.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Mar 12 2004, 12:27 PM
> *I need a battery charger.*


 me to homie i may buy this week


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Mar 12 2004, 12:27 PM
> *I need a battery charger.*


 You need new batteries. :biggrin:


----------



## 513ryder (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler+Mar 12 2004, 04:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (dlinehustler @ Mar 12 2004, 04:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Westside Mint 76_@Mar 12 2004, 12:27 PM
> *I need a battery charger.*


me to homie i may buy this week [/b][/quote]
I need one too wonder if we can get a group deal from somebody?


----------



## QueenB (Aug 28, 2003)

CHECK ONE , CHECK TWO , JUST DOIN A LITTLE CHECKIN  



Last edited by QueenB at Mar 15 2004, 04:55 PM


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

GODFATHERS WILL BE THERE, ROLLING 2 DEEP , :biggrin: HEY MAYBE 3 IF I BRING OUT ORANGE-A-PEEL  


LOOKING FORWARD TO IT


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Mar 15 2004, 04:59 PM
> *GODFATHERS WILL BE THERE, ROLLING 2 DEEP ,  :biggrin:   HEY MAYBE 3 IF I BRING OUT ORANGE-A-PEEL
> 
> 
> LOOKING FORWARD TO IT*


*BULLSHIT*

You and the Boss will be rolling to *EASYRIDERS*. Getting drunk and Ange kicking ass. :biggrin: 


*Godfathers Choppers*.


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

im gonna bring my Banjo


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

I'm bringing my drum machine.


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Mar 16 2004, 08:42 AM
> *I'm bringing my drum machine.*


 cool ... ITS SHOWTIME !!! we be jammin :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

GODFATHER'S CHOPPERS'' HMMMMMM'' NOT A BAD IDEA''

YALL GONNA HAVE A CLASS FOR CHOPPERS ? :biggrin: JUST KIDDING, BUT THAT'S PROBABLY WHAT I'LL BE RIDING :biggrin:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Mar 16 2004, 06:30 PM
> *GODFATHER'S CHOPPERS'' HMMMMMM'' NOT A BAD IDEA''
> 
> YALL GONNA HAVE A CLASS FOR CHOPPERS ? :biggrin: JUST KIDDING, BUT THAT'S PROBABLY WHAT I'LL BE RIDING :biggrin:*


 SHOW A PIC HOMESKILLET !!!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Mar 16 2004, 04:30 PM
> *GODFATHER'S CHOPPERS'' HMMMMMM'' NOT A BAD IDEA''
> 
> YALL GONNA HAVE A CLASS FOR CHOPPERS ? :biggrin: JUST KIDDING, BUT THAT'S PROBABLY WHAT I'LL BE RIDING :biggrin:*


 Hey yo!

Now you know you have to grow your *Mullet *back. :biggrin: 

And get a Spider tatto on your chest.

da da da da da da da :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

well as long as the monte shows you can come too.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Hydro Contest?

Stick? or Nose to Nose?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

what ever goes on ,see what happens.


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

you guys gonna have an SUV or 4x4 class??


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Mar 18 2004, 11:55 AM
> *you guys gonna have an SUV or 4x4 class??*


 I think its gonna be a picnic type deal. An area roped off for "showing vehicles" 

No classes or anything like that. Just kickin it!


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

Get it on, Bang a gong, get it on !!! 



Last edited by law at Mar 18 2004, 06:00 PM


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

an area roped off for the grill......................
oh and some cars too .


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by law_@Mar 18 2004, 04:00 PM
> *Get it on, Bang a gong, get it on !!!*


 Wayne still stuck in the 80's :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

The Grill of all Grills!!!!!

We'll be happy to serve the Midwest!


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Ryan's, still stuck at home


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Mar 19 2004, 01:35 PM
> *Ryan's, still stuck at home *


 Randy's still stuck in the booth at Burger King. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

hahahahahahaaa :roflmao: hahahahahaha


umm what am i laughing at i am on the other side.


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

Ahh yeah!!!


----------



## SuperMan (Aug 20, 2002)

LOOK LIKE IMA MAKE A TRIP TO LOHIO DIS YEAR BOY--GONNA BRING THE OLDS--IS THAT THE HOMETOWN OF THAT RED CUTTLASS DA ONE DAT IZ LAMBO GREEN NOW--I WANNA HOP WIT THAT CAT RIGHT THER--AND DAT BLACK REGAL TOO--IZ THERE AN ADMISSION TO GET THE RIDEZ IN--OR IZ IT LIKE A TOYS FOR TOTS TYPE EVENT--GET AT ME WHOEVER IS ORGANIZIN THIS EVENT--IM OUT


----------



## SuperMan (Aug 20, 2002)

IZ DIS PICNIC BEFORE THE MAJESTICS/INDIVIDUALS PICNIC OR AFTER--CUZ I GOTTA GET MY RIDE WARMED UP TO SERVE SOME CERTAIN FOOLS IN CHICAGO THAT TALKIN MAD SHIT--


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan_@Mar 19 2004, 10:10 PM
> *IZ DIS PICNIC BEFORE THE MAJESTICS/INDIVIDUALS PICNIC OR AFTER--CUZ I GOTTA GET MY RIDE WARMED UP TO SERVE SOME CERTAIN FOOLS IN CHICAGO THAT TALKIN MAD SHIT--*


 :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan_@Mar 19 2004, 11:08 PM
> *LOOK LIKE IMA MAKE A TRIP TO LOHIO DIS YEAR BOY--GONNA BRING THE OLDS--IS THAT THE HOMETOWN OF THAT RED CUTTLASS DA ONE DAT IZ LAMBO GREEN NOW--I WANNA HOP WIT THAT CAT RIGHT THER--AND DAT BLACK REGAL TOO--IZ THERE AN ADMISSION TO GET THE RIDEZ IN--OR IZ IT LIKE A TOYS FOR TOTS TYPE EVENT--GET AT ME WHOEVER IS ORGANIZIN THIS EVENT--IM OUT*


 it is 2$ at the gate and that is set by the park and the regal and the cutty will be there along with a few double pump cars so everyone is welcome like bob barker says "come on down!"


----------



## SuperMan (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Mar 19 2004, 11:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (green reaper @ Mar 19 2004, 11:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SuperMan_@Mar 19 2004, 10:10 PM
> *IZ DIS PICNIC BEFORE THE MAJESTICS/INDIVIDUALS PICNIC OR AFTER--CUZ I GOTTA GET MY RIDE WARMED UP TO SERVE SOME CERTAIN FOOLS IN CHICAGO THAT TALKIN MAD SHIT--*


:biggrin:[/b][/quote]
WUZ UP CAT--NO NEED FO YO GRIN AT ME--YO SHOULD GRINAT A CERTAIN BU--WORD IS THERE A MALIBU UP THERE IN YOUR HOMETOWN THAT IS GONNA BE PLUCKIN FETHERS OF CHICKENZ LEFT AND RIGHT--YOU WOULDNT HAPPEN TO KNOW WHO THAT BE DO YA--


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

WESTSIDE!


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan_@Mar 20 2004, 12:08 AM
> *LOOK LIKE IMA MAKE A TRIP TO LOHIO DIS YEAR BOY--GONNA BRING THE OLDS--IS THAT THE HOMETOWN OF THAT RED CUTTLASS DA ONE DAT IZ LAMBO GREEN NOW--I WANNA HOP WIT THAT CAT RIGHT THER--AND DAT BLACK REGAL TOO--IZ THERE AN ADMISSION TO GET THE RIDEZ IN--OR IZ IT LIKE A TOYS FOR TOTS TYPE EVENT--GET AT ME WHOEVER IS ORGANIZIN THIS EVENT--IM OUT*


 whos this clown.you wanna hop me your shit better be clean.ill hop but i aint hoppin no buckets.shit paid my dues. but if its clean we nosen up then


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Mar 22 2004, 09:41 AM
> *
> whos this clown.you wanna hop me your shit better be clean.ill hop but i aint hoppin no buckets.shit paid my dues. but if its clean we nosen up then*


 don't start that gay shit ronnie!

it like hogg says everybody gets down.thats the easy way out of gettin served.


sounds like you betterget that car to the shop before the show so it can have theass operated on


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Mar 22 2004, 11:51 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juandik @ Mar 22 2004, 11:51 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--KandyKutty_@Mar 22 2004, 09:41 AM
> *
> whos this clown.you wanna hop me your shit better be clean.ill hop but i aint hoppin no buckets.shit paid my dues. but if its clean we nosen up then*


don't start that gay shit ronnie!

it like hogg says everybody gets down.thats the easy way out of gettin served.


sounds like you betterget that car to the shop before the show so it can have theass operated on[/b][/quote]
awh naw none of that but how people gonna clown me for bein in a bucket. so fuck that i had to spend the money and now i gotta clean ride so i dont wanna hear no shit.like i said i dont hop buckets. i went threw alot tryin to get this car together.now i dont mind gettin serve but if im gettin served by somebody that just put hydro's on a car that aint shit. not to me anyways.id rather hop against a clean car.plus my car aint gonna be a straight hopper all creased up lookin nasty,cause i beat the shit out of it.it will be respectable with the inches ill pull.but by no means am i just gonna be gettin served
:0


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty+Mar 22 2004, 04:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (KandyKutty @ Mar 22 2004, 04:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awh naw none of that but how people gonna clown me for bein in a bucket. so fuck that i had to spend the money and now i gotta clean ride so i dont wanna hear no shit.like i said i dont hop buckets. i went threw alot tryin to get this car together.now i dont mind gettin serve but if im gettin served by somebody that just put hydro's on a car that aint shit. not to me anyways.id rather hop against a clean car.plus my car aint gonna be a straight hopper all creased up lookin nasty,cause i beat the shit out of it.it will be respectable with the inches ill pull.but by no means am i just gonna be gettin served
:0[/b][/quote]
and besides i got my punk ass crown i dont need to hop nuttin any more. i just wanna ride


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty+Mar 22 2004, 01:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (KandyKutty @ Mar 22 2004, 01:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and besides i got my punk ass crown i dont need to hop nuttin any more. i just wanna ride[/b][/quote]
Ronnie I know you just heard that I am gonna come up there to serve your ass and you need an excuse...LOL..... j/k... but I do wanna nose up with that lime green mutherfucker...


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

he painted it that green to blind the opponant, so he can win.


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 22 2004, 05:16 PM
> *he painted it that green to blind the opponant, so he can win.*


 :roflmao: dont take the fun outta nosen up!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty+Mar 22 2004, 02:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (KandyKutty @ Mar 22 2004, 02:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awh naw none of that but how people gonna clown me for bein in a bucket. so fuck that i had to spend the money and now i gotta clean ride so i dont wanna hear no shit.like i said i dont hop buckets. i went threw alot tryin to get this car together.now i dont mind gettin serve but if im gettin served by somebody that just put hydro's on a car that aint shit. not to me anyways.id rather hop against a clean car.plus my car aint gonna be a straight hopper all creased up lookin nasty,cause i beat the shit out of it.it will be respectable with the inches ill pull.but by no means am i just gonna be gettin served
:0[/b][/quote]
Ronnie you better shut up before Jeff gets you with that clean Ass Malibu. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

You no he's got your number. (1-800-I-Just-Got-Served)

Don't make him pull your card. :biggrin:


----------



## SuperMan (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty+Mar 22 2004, 07:41 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (KandyKutty @ Mar 22 2004, 07:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--SuperMan_@Mar 20 2004, 12:08 AM
> *LOOK LIKE IMA MAKE A TRIP TO LOHIO DIS YEAR BOY--GONNA BRING THE OLDS--IS THAT THE HOMETOWN OF THAT RED CUTTLASS DA ONE DAT IZ LAMBO GREEN NOW--I WANNA HOP WIT THAT CAT RIGHT THER--AND DAT BLACK REGAL TOO--IZ THERE AN ADMISSION TO GET THE RIDEZ IN--OR IZ IT LIKE A TOYS FOR TOTS TYPE EVENT--GET AT ME WHOEVER IS ORGANIZIN THIS EVENT--IM OUT*


whos this clown.you wanna hop me your shit better be clean.ill hop but i aint hoppin no buckets.shit paid my dues. but if its clean we nosen up then[/b][/quote]
I AINT CLOWNIN' RIDA--I BE HEARIN THANGS BOUT YO RIDE--THAT IT SWANGS N' ALL DAT--DONT WORRY BOUT IT BEING CLEAN NITHER--CANDY APPLE PAINT--NO DENTZ OR BUCKLES--ON 13'S 155 RUBBERZ--383 CHEVY V-8--IT HIT AND IZ QUICK--AND BOUT THAT CROWN YOU HOLLARIN' BOUT--THAT AINT MEAN JACK ACE--I SEEN THE HOGG VIDEO-- LOOK LIKE THAT LAC HAD YO AZZ--I WANTZ TO HOP YO LAMBO GREEN RIDE--NUTTIN AGAINST YOU PARTNA--SHIT I ALSO HEARD BOUT A MALIBU YOU ALL WORKIN ON THAT SINGLE PUMP AND SUPPOSED TO HIT--WATCH OUT THER ONE IN CHICAGO TOO SUPPOSELY--NO HATE MUCH LUV


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan_@Mar 22 2004, 11:10 PM
> *SHIT I ALSO HEARD BOUT A MALIBU YOU ALL WORKIN ON THAT SINGLE PUMP AND SUPPOSED TO HIT--WATCH OUT THER ONE IN CHICAGO TOO SUPPOSELY--NO HATE MUCH LUV*


 it will be there too.

trust me homie there will be no shortage of rides here that do the damn thang.


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan+Mar 23 2004, 12:10 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SuperMan @ Mar 23 2004, 12:10 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I AINT CLOWNIN' RIDA--I BE HEARIN THANGS BOUT YO RIDE--THAT IT SWANGS N' ALL DAT--DONT WORRY BOUT IT BEING CLEAN NITHER--CANDY APPLE PAINT--NO DENTZ OR BUCKLES--ON 13'S 155 RUBBERZ--383 CHEVY V-8--IT HIT AND IZ QUICK--AND BOUT THAT CROWN YOU HOLLARIN' BOUT--THAT AINT MEAN JACK ACE--I SEEN THE HOGG VIDEO-- LOOK LIKE THAT LAC HAD YO AZZ--I WANTZ TO HOP YO LAMBO GREEN RIDE--NUTTIN AGAINST YOU PARTNA--SHIT I ALSO HEARD BOUT A MALIBU YOU ALL WORKIN ON THAT SINGLE PUMP AND SUPPOSED TO HIT--WATCH OUT THER ONE IN CHICAGO TOO SUPPOSELY--NO HATE MUCH LUV[/b][/quote]
beleave me im down for what ever. my shit will be swangin lookin good and doin tha dam thang so i dont have no worries. as far as jeff he my dude but i will throw on my game face to serve him too.hahaha im just waitn on that impala to roll out of the shop put together from mr juandick, so we can swang to my west v boyz bring it dont sing baby its on i see it now k.o.s. number 2 i gotta hop 20 people.and oh yeah you right the caddy might of got me but i was pumps and batteries some of us wasnt. im swangin this year maybe not settin record but im gonna do my thing for sure. the westside you kno you all my peoples but i gotta keep it fair and talk about all crews so the swangin will be equally distributed to all.



oh yeah and when i did go to the k.o.s. homey i drove my shit there and drove it home 31/2 hours round trip lost and all so my shit is street. and for all the haters talkin about me puttin the 6 banger in how a vortec for you chrome everything.imma a runnin and jumpin like your boy hogg says.got me a track star 



Last edited by KandyKutty at Mar 23 2004, 10:14 AM


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty+Mar 23 2004, 02:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (KandyKutty @ Mar 23 2004, 02:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beleave me im down for what ever. my shit will be swangin lookin good and doin tha dam thang so i dont have no worries. as far as jeff he my dude but i will throw on my game face to serve him too.hahaha im just waitn on that impala to roll out of the shop put together from mr juandick, so we can swang to my west v boyz bring it dont sing baby its on i see it now k.o.s. number 2 i gotta hop 20 people.and oh yeah you right the caddy might of got me but i was pumps and batteries some of us wasnt. im swangin this year maybe not settin record but im gonna do my thing for sure. the westside you kno you all my peoples but i gotta keep it fair and talk about all crews so the swangin will be equally distributed to all.



oh yeah and when i did go to the k.o.s. homey i drove my shit there and drove it home 31/2 hours round trip lost and all so my shit is street. and for all the haters talkin about me puttin the 6 banger in how a vortec for you chrome everything.imma a runnin and jumpin like your boy hogg says.got me a track star[/b][/quote]
yeah. like he said.

:biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Does anybody in WESTSIDE speak* JIVE*. :biggrin: 

Where's Ted and Mark at ? 



Last edited by wsl63 at Mar 24 2004, 07:27 PM


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Mar 25 2004, 01:26 AM
> *Does anybody in WESTSIDE speak JIVE. :biggrin:
> 
> Where's Ted and Mark at ?*


 maybe jeff can decode it for us. he seems to be in touch with all the lingo.


:biggrin:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

i speak a little jive


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

STEAK AND BEER!!!











OOOHHHHH i mean STEAK AND SOMETHING IN A MCDONALDS CUP :uh: 



shouts out to the westside!!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CP+Mar 24 2004, 10:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CP @ Mar 24 2004, 10:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--wsl63_@Mar 25 2004, 01:26 AM
> *Does anybody in WESTSIDE speak JIVE. :biggrin:
> 
> Where's Ted and Mark at ?*


maybe jeff can decode it for us. he seems to be in touch with all the lingo.


:biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Ummmm.......................................... I think he said he will have the fish......????????????


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

Woo ha!


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by law_@Mar 26 2004, 12:55 AM
> *Woo ha!*


 got you all in check!


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler+Mar 25 2004, 01:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (dlinehustler @ Mar 25 2004, 01:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummmm.......................................... I think he said he will have the fish......????????????[/b][/quote]
DIMSHOEDASNAREOFF!!


Swimmin piece of platter pork and drag it through the garden.

Translation------>(Ill have the fish and a salad)


----------



## juicedmonte (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Mar 26 2004, 02:33 PM
> *DIMSHOEDASNAREOFF!!
> 
> 
> ...


 haha :cheesy:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Mar 26 2004, 12:07 PM


*
got you all in check!*[/quote]
GOT US ALL IN CHECK?


PEDAL CHECK!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

WESTSIDE ...........................BBBBBIIIITTTCCCCCHHHHHHHHHHH ................................allllll ya who an't know...............................now u know...............10 years in the game..............hollla at ya boy yeah !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.................WHAT...............YEAH.................................OOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKKKKK.......................TITIES ON MY BACK..................I FEEL YA...................YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH...............NIC


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

whats up westside, can't what for the show to just kick back and take it easy. i hear what you are saying ronnie, much respect for putting in all that work in your ride :thumbsup: 



Last edited by granpa at Mar 28 2004, 07:57 AM


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 28 2004, 01:38 AM
> *WESTSIDE ...........................BBBBBIIIITTTCCCCCHHHHHHHHHHH ................................allllll ya who an't know...............................now u know...............10 years in the game..............hollla at ya boy yeah !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.................WHAT...............YEAH.................................OOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKKKKK.......................TITIES ON MY BACK..................I FEEL YA...................YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH...............NIC*


 I wonder if Ted was drunk when he posted this. :dunno:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63+Mar 28 2004, 01:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (wsl63 @ Mar 28 2004, 01:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--dlinehustler_@Mar 28 2004, 01:38 AM
> *WESTSIDE ...........................BBBBBIIIITTTCCCCCHHHHHHHHHHH ................................allllll ya who an't know...............................now u know...............10 years in the game..............hollla at ya boy yeah !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.................WHAT...............YEAH.................................OOOOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKKKKK.......................TITIES ON MY BACK..................I FEEL YA...................YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH...............NIC*


I wonder if Ted was drunk when he posted this. :dunno:[/b][/quote]
of course and probally smoking weed too.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Ummm.............in case u did'nt know WAYNE I have not partaken in a marajuana cigarette in over 9 months thank u very much................drugs are bad and now that I am not in that way of life anymore I see the pitfalls and the effects that drugs have on ones life........I hope that everyone can take some insperation from my story to help better their situation thanks...................yeah I don't remember even posting that shit homie I was bent like a coat hanger..............that goose had me slutterin.............drunk not high


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 27 2004, 03:45 PM
> *got you all in check!*


*
GOT US ALL IN CHECK?


PEDAL CHECK!*[/quote]
busta rhymes......... woo haa got you all in check


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

only 5248468462.2 minutes till the show


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Mar 29 2004, 01:01 PM
> *only 5248468462.2 minutes till the show*


 DAM KUTTY!! you need a little more to do in your life


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 29 2004, 10:09 AM
> *Ummm.............in case u did'nt know WAYNE I have not partaken in a marajuana cigarette in over 9 months thank u very much................drugs are bad and now that I am not in that way of life anymore I see the pitfalls and the effects that drugs have on ones life........I hope that everyone can take some insperation from my story to help better their situation thanks...................yeah I don't remember even posting that shit homie I was bent like a coat hanger..............that goose had me slutterin.............drunk not high*


 Ted eats at "BONG" JOHN SILVERS

Now its time to blaze the pine,
With the deadline family,
S-M-O-K-E-Y B-L-U-N-T,
Smokey Blunt


Keep it real Ferrell 'You was just frontin"

J\K 
:biggrin: 

Smot Poker


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 29 2004, 12:09 PM
> *Ummm.............in case u did'nt know WAYNE I have not partaken in a marajuana cigarette in over 9 months thank u very much................drugs are bad and now that I am not in that way of life anymore I see the pitfalls and the effects that drugs have on ones life........I hope that everyone can take some insperation from my story to help better their situation thanks...................yeah I don't remember even posting that shit homie I was bent like a coat hanger..............that goose had me slutterin.............drunk not high*


 ok Teddy, i stands corrected. Your not giving us a polititions statement are ya? you know like Clinton, "i did not have sexual relations with that woman" but then we find out he was da mack... hehe. I'll just wait for your book to come out. 

On another note, Hey i'm in a band again!!! we be jammin, we be jammin..


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Mar 29 2004, 01:01 PM
> *only 5248468462.2 minutes till the show*


  damn my watch is slow :angry:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm HIGH on life...................and the 13 anti depressents that the doctor got me on don't hurt either..........but I have been known to wash them pills down with BONG WATER....o hey........I did'nt exhale.......o wait......maybe I did...........I'm out


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 29 2004, 06:03 PM
> *I'm HIGH on life...................and the 13 anti depressents that the doctor got me on don't hurt either..........but I have been known to wash them pills down with BONG WATER....o hey........I did'nt exhale.......o wait......maybe I did...........I'm out*


ewwwww .......................................... hehe 



Last edited by law at Mar 29 2004, 06:13 PM


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 29 2004, 06:03 PM
> *I'm HIGH on life...................and the 13 anti depressents that the doctor got me on don't hurt either..........but I have been known to wash them pills down with BONG WATER....o hey........I did'nt exhale.......o wait......maybe I did...........I'm out*


 NO WONDER you have problems driving to shows on Rt 4 :uh: 




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

note to any westsider lookin at this 

we need to colect the park reservation fee 
5 bucks from each member.

thanks contact ryan stevens to arange a payment plan 



thank you.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Does Ryan take mastercard/visa.................personal check??????????...............how about a handfull of never before used switch extentions??????


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 29 2004, 07:48 PM
> *Does Ryan take mastercard/visa.................personal check??????????...............how about a handfull of never before used switch extentions??????*


 $Money in hand.


----------



## mikesparks (Mar 3, 2002)

i might have my single pump regal by then so you guys got someone to beat in the hop. :biggrin:


----------



## juicedmonte (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 29 2004, 06:20 PM
> *note to any westsider lookin at this
> 
> we need to colect the park reservation fee
> ...


 by when


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 29 2004, 08:20 PM
> *note to any westsider lookin at this
> 
> we need to colect the park reservation fee
> ...


 how bout 2 dolla an a fish samich


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

what gonna be the cost to get in this pik-a-nik??????


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Mar 30 2004, 11:31 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 30 2004, 12:41 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juicedmonte+Mar 30 2004, 08:16 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juicedmonte @ Mar 30 2004, 08:16 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--juandik_@Mar 29 2004, 06:20 PM
> *note to any westsider lookin at this
> 
> we need to colect the park reservation fee
> ...


by when[/b][/quote]
JuicedMonte =When ever i see you?
WestSide64= ? 

Hey Juice tell B thanks for taking *Me* and* Juan* a ride in the car when it was done. :angry: Thanks have a nice day.

And Ted is getting pretty desprate? (Fish)? 



Last edited by wsl63 at Mar 30 2004, 07:01 PM


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mikesparks_@Mar 29 2004, 09:31 PM
> *i might have my single pump regal by then so you guys got someone to beat in the hop. :biggrin:*


 :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

Its whammy time ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan+Mar 20 2004, 12:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SuperMan @ Mar 20 2004, 12:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WUZ UP CAT--NO NEED FO YO GRIN AT ME--YO SHOULD GRINAT A CERTAIN BU--WORD IS THERE A MALIBU UP THERE IN YOUR HOMETOWN THAT IS GONNA BE PLUCKIN FETHERS OF CHICKENZ LEFT AND RIGHT--YOU WOULDNT HAPPEN TO KNOW WHO THAT BE DO YA--[/b][/quote]
There is a certain malibu huh :uh: :uh: its prolly gonna be just another ride that supposedly is doin something but dont do shit....what else is new :uh: :uh:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver+Apr 1 2004, 11:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Silver @ Apr 1 2004, 11:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a certain malibu huh :uh: :uh: its prolly gonna be just another ride that supposedly is doin something but dont do shit....what else is new :uh: :uh:[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

silver you comin down ?


get your road trip on homie,bring that single gate caprice down !!!

hope my shit will be swangin in time .


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Yea prolly homie, ill get at you though, fo' sho......


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:guns: :burn:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:twak:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

whats the deal with all these emocons and thating heads and gun slangers .?




we need a little more positive feed back and things discussing plans for the pic nic to make people feel welcome not like the are driving into a demiliterized zone(jdspc).


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 6 2004, 02:53 PM
> *we need a little more positive feed back and things discussing plans for the pic nic to make people feel welcome not like the are driving into a demiliterized zone(jdspc).*


 it is in hamilton right???





thought that was a demiliterized zone................







j/k :cheesy:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


general misconseption,it is not in hamilton.

it is in indian springs north of hamilton where bypass4 and route4 intersect .

we choose a good neiborhood to infulltrate.


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 6 2004, 04:23 PM
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> ...


 like locusts.................


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

no , like santa clause spreading joy to all the little children,riden in our custom sleds....HO HO HO


WE ALSO HAVE A BIG ANOUNCEMENT TO MAKE.."MIKEY"
FROM AMERICAN CHOPPER WILL BE ATTENDING OUR PIC NIC.


MIKEY SAID "WELL I DO LIKE FOOD!" 



Last edited by juandik at Apr 6 2004, 05:23 PM


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

SORRY I HAVE JUST BEEN INFORMED ...MIKEY WILL NOT BE ATTENDING AFTER ALL




SO CRIS LANE WILL APEAR IN HIS PLACE..HE ALSO LIKES FOOD.



SORRY FOR THE CONVINENCE


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

If Juandik starts to talk shit people will come. :biggrin: 

Example

Pitbull is scared to show up becouse he heard that.

a) Cris would serve his ass.

b) A new car would serve his ass.

c) Juandik has the hotts for him?

d) All the above.


And the answer is *C* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: J/K Juan


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

I AM DEAD SEXY.................AND I LIKE DOGS CAUSE THEY TASTE LIKE CHICKEN AWWW SANK YOU.





BRENT THESE COMMENTS ARE IN NO WAY THE OPINIONS OR COMMENTS OF "WESTSIDE LOWRIDERSC.C."THEY ARE VEIWS OF TWO VERY FUCKED UP INDIVIDUALS WHO HAPPEN TO BE ASSOTIOATED WITH "WESTSIDE LOWRIDERS C.C."AND ARE NOT INTENDED TO BE HARMFULL IN ANY WAY AND I CAN'T SPELL.





SANK YOU PREASE DRIVE FREW.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

we might have that weekend free


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

those guys in westside are oh soo hiiiiiigh... lol

i was at Ponders crib the other week and knowone cared. i also rode a couple wheelies on JG's choppa too. :biggrin:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

What is the Date on this Picnic again?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I will be there. Might have to ride my bike there or take a bus cause I have nothing to show ,but I will be there! :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

*June 19' 2004*


----------



## SuperMan (Aug 20, 2002)

I GOTZ TO WARM IT UPZ BEFO WE ALL GET DOWN AT CHICAGO--DA BIG SHOWDOWN--DIZ FO ALL DEM SUCKAS RIDIN ON DEM COOKIE CUTTAS--


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 6 2004, 06:22 PM
> *no , like santa clause spreading joy to all the little children,riden in our custom sleds....HO HO HO
> 
> 
> ...


 hey i like HO HO HOS


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Jaun loves Brent!!


----------



## mint al 1 (Mar 16, 2002)

JUANS DEAD I JUST KILLED HIM.

and i'll be killin the rest soon.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mint al 1_@Apr 8 2004, 12:58 PM
> *JUANS DEAD I JUST KILLED HIM.
> 
> and i'll be killin the rest soon.
> ...


 Thanks that guy was Dik. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW8TE_@Apr 7 2004, 11:14 AM
> *What is the Date on this Picnic again?*


 We are there for sure!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Apr 8 2004, 09:10 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Apr 8 2004, 09:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1LOW8TE_@Apr 7 2004, 11:14 AM
> *What is the Date on this Picnic again?*


We are there for sure!! :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Tim-Dawg's comming to serve Juandik in his own backyard. :biggrin: 

Ow i forgot some Mintal krazy bastard killed Juandik. :biggrin: 

So i guess JohnBoy (77rida) will have to take his place. :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

that mint al guy almost killed me but i am tough and tim is in for it hahahahahahahaahahah


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63+Apr 8 2004, 11:22 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (wsl63 @ Apr 8 2004, 11:22 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tim-Dawg's comming to serve Juandik in his own backyard. :biggrin: 

Ow i forgot some Mintal krazy bastard killed Juandik. :biggrin: 

So i guess JohnBoy (77rida) will have to take his place. :0[/b][/quote]
Yeah I will serve him a beer in a McDonalds Cup!! :biggrin: Won't have anything for this show except myself! :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Apr 9 2004, 04:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Apr 9 2004, 04:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I will serve him a beer in a McDonalds Cup!! :biggrin: Won't have anything for this show except myself! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :cheesy: :0   :uh:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Well I guess if I get rid of BIG ARANGE........then I'm driving marcum's green 65' since he will be busy with LITTLE ARANGE......(ted) yeah ryan if I get rid of the impala I'm guess I'm going to have to drive yours this summer.....(ryan) *cough *cough .......spit* (deep sigh) well ted I really don't give a shit just take the muthafucker I'm sick of loo.......*cough *spit.......cont..lookin at the fuckin thing......you do know how to drive a.....*spit.......3 on the tree....*deep sigh........................................


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:biggrin: There's only one Biggie Spitts. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

TTT for my WS homies!


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Apr 9 2004, 05:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Apr 9 2004, 05:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I will serve him a beer in a McDonalds Cup!! :biggrin: Won't have anything for this show except myself! :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
I wish McDonalds served beer in a cup!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76+Apr 13 2004, 08:16 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Westside Mint 76 @ Apr 13 2004, 08:16 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish McDonalds served beer in a cup![/b][/quote]
At the WS show they will be!! :cheesy:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Hey Juandik i hear the *Commission* is short a Yellow Caddy whats up with that. :angry: :angry:   



Last edited by wsl63 at Apr 13 2004, 06:23 PM


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

this is not the topic to rip on mark 



go to low gen.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

No name was given inside joke.

And What are you the LIL police. :0 



Last edited by wsl63 at Apr 13 2004, 06:56 PM


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Apr 13 2004, 07:51 PM
> *No name was given inside joke.
> 
> And What are you the LIL police. :0*


 no just a member with brain cells :0 ,that kan't spell.



real name no gimmicks....


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

I love picnics! :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Beer GOOD!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

SAM ADAMS BLOWS ...........BUD LIGHT RULES :biggrin:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

you want a muthaf*ckin' mc forty ounce?

sam adams is the shit, but i am trying to find some samuel jackson. "good choice bitch!!"


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

He, He,


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

thanks you guys for making an apperance at the lasalle show :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks to *CP* for the appearance at the SMB picnic! I will be up there on June 19th for sure!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

hey tim we do what we can homie ,i am glad cp was able to ge the car workin right for ya'lls show.


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 20 2004, 07:18 PM
> *hey tim we do what we can homie ,i am glad cp was able to ge the car workin right for ya'lls show.*


 did he get it hitting bumper??? herd there was some problems....


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

it is all under control at this point.


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

I heard he got served by a Monte with no front bumper!!! :0 

J/K

Silver you got me..................bbbbbbbbiiiiiiaatchhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike+Apr 21 2004, 12:03 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hydraulicmike @ Apr 21 2004, 12:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--juandik_@Apr 20 2004, 07:18 PM
> *hey tim we do what we can homie ,i am glad cp was able to ge the car workin right  for ya'lls show.*


did he get it hitting bumper??? herd there was some problems....[/b][/quote]
Doesn't look like any problems here! Hitting Bumper with ease!!!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Apr 21 2004, 03:08 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (timdog57 @ Apr 21 2004, 03:08 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't look like any problems here! Hitting Bumper with ease!!!  








[/b][/quote]
Maybe if Jeff would move his broken ass arms we could see the pic better. :biggrin: 

(Jeff and Rondik)

Let's go Ponder.....Let's go Ponder.....:biggrin:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

cool sticker


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by law_@Apr 21 2004, 08:35 PM
> *cool sticker *


 CCE Equipped. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by law_@Apr 21 2004, 10:35 PM
> *cool sticker *


 I think it sucks!!!!!!! :angry: 

































Because I don't have one for my dually! :biggrin:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

i need someone to make me a bunch of stickers fer real cheap...


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Apr 21 2004, 01:30 PM
> *I heard he got served by a Monte with no front bumper!!! :0
> 
> J/K
> ...


 lololol...i didnt even see this till today..haha :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

So has anybody heard if Mark will have his new wing on his car by this show. :biggrin: 

And will Juandik ever stop making those stupid Bird Calls. :angry: 

Where is DLINEHUSTLER at? pic up your phone.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by law_@Apr 21 2004, 10:35 PM
> *cool sticker *


 King of the Streets???????????


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

i cant wait till this picnic it should be off the hook


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Apr 28 2004, 08:53 PM
> *So has anybody heard if Mark will have his new wing on his car by this show. :biggrin:
> 
> And will Juandik ever stop making those stupid Bird Calls. :angry:
> ...


 Join the movement Ryan, Put a wing and a bunch of stickers on the 6 tre, take off the 13's and put some TSW race wheels on it. :biggrin:  .

Just playin.


I am trying to get that euro clip cutty across the street from my house. Dude only wants $2000.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE+May 1 2004, 11:44 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MARK ROSE @ May 1 2004, 11:44 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--wsl63_@Apr 28 2004, 08:53 PM
> *So has anybody heard if Mark will have his new wing on his car by this show. :biggrin:
> 
> And will Juandik ever stop making those stupid Bird Calls. :angry:
> ...


Join the movement Ryan, Put a wing and a bunch of stickers on the 6 tre, take off the 13's and put some TSW race wheels on it. :biggrin:  .

Just playin.


I am trying to get that euro clip cutty across the street from my house. Dude only wants $2000.[/b][/quote]
YU HAD THE MAKINGS OF A HOT ASS LOW LOW AND NOW YOU'LL HAVE A EURO CUTTY WITH 20'S 

BIG SPINNERS.


----------



## voltz96 (Apr 18, 2004)

Chough Chough...................spit. :biggrin:


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik+May 1 2004, 06:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (juandik @ May 1 2004, 06:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YU HAD THE MAKINGS OF A HOT ASS LOW LOW AND NOW YOU'LL HAVE A EURO CUTTY WITH 20'S 

BIG SPINNERS.[/b][/quote]
No Josh I'm not gonna do 20's.
































22's


<span style=\'color:red\'>*Im ridin spinnas, I'm ridin spinnas. LOL LOL LOL LOL* 



Last edited by MARK ROSE at May 2 2004, 10:15 AM


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Now thats funny right there i don't care who you are. (johnboy) :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

yeah it is funny ....very funny hahaha funny or like a clown funny ?

am i funny to you am i here to amuse you ?

hahahahaha funny.close as a qute as i can remember. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

:uh: :wave: :burn: :guns: :ugh:  :uh: :angel: :tears: :dunno: :thumbsdown: :thumbsup: uffin:  :twak: :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

All i can say is there will be alot of Bumper Smashing at the picnic.

*WestSide*


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

seems like more ws members would be takeing this topic to the top?


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

*W.S.L.*


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

seems like most ws members arent on LIL all day long!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i am getting board of being home all day too,never thought i'd say that.

if there was some place to go ,id be there but l i l is the place to be homie. 



Last edited by juandik at May 7 2004, 10:44 AM


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@May 7 2004, 11:44 AM
> *i am getting board of being home all day too,never thought i'd say that.
> 
> if there was some place to go ,id be there but l i l is the place to be homie.*


 im on here from 830
to 530 then im out.tttttttttttt for the westide


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

does your work know thats? :0 



where those pics at fool? wanna see that kutty


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

bump


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

PAGING MR HURMAN.....I MEAN MR ROSE PLEASE CONTACT ME AT THE FRONT DESK SIR.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

bump to the westside......


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

your momma aint shit.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

you get drunk and talk shit a l i l sucka?


ok just checked with metro parks we now have all the shelters and need to start caughing up the loot .


also randy have you thought of the design for the tees ?
i am thinking of stopping by the screen printers to see what they can do.


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CP_@May 12 2004, 12:33 AM
> *your momma aint shit.*


 you kiss your momma with that mouth sonny!! :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Hydromike--When is Rick having a cruise in?

Jaun--Haven't thought about it, I'm not a very good graphic artist j/k.

I like the 10 years in the game thing..... but other than that hit me up on my cell.


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

pretty nice picnic/show


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Just wanted to give my apologies to Westside for not making it to the picnic. Had to work on Saturday and couldn't make it to the picnic. Any pics from Sat???


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

PICS :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...1965451d7632de7


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jun 21 2004, 09:25 AM
> *Just wanted to give my apologies to Westside for not making it to the picnic. Had to work on Saturday and couldn't make it to the picnic. Any pics from Sat???*


 u suck :angry:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 21 2004, 10:21 AM
> *PICS :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...1965451d7632de7*


 u rock :cheesy:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by law+Jun 21 2004, 09:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (law @ Jun 21 2004, 09:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--YellowAmigo_@Jun 21 2004, 09:25 AM
> *Just wanted to give my apologies to Westside for not making it to the picnic. Had to work on Saturday and couldn't make it to the picnic. Any pics from Sat???*


u suck :angry:[/b][/quote]
I SUCK??????

WHO STILL DON'T HAVE THEIR NEWLY POWDER COATED PARTS ON HIS CAR????

U SUCK!!!!!



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



j/k Wayne is the koolest guy on the planet...LMAO
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

we got there late but luckily CP was nice enough to invite us back to the ponderosa for some good times :thumbsup:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo+Jun 22 2004, 01:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (YellowAmigo @ Jun 22 2004, 01:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I SUCK??????

WHO STILL DON'T HAVE THEIR NEWLY POWDER COATED PARTS ON HIS CAR????

U SUCK!!!!!



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



j/k Wayne is the koolest guy on the planet...LMAO
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
hummm you have a point there. :uh:


----------

